# While using CM9, how do I get rid of file corruption.



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

I am using CM9 and have just installed twrp 2.3.2.3, because I want to become familiar with how to use twrp. Before attempting to go to CM10, I am waiting for the nightly builds for CM10 to begin. I'm not in a hurry to go to CM10.

In the meantime, I would like to get prepared for CM10 and get rid of any file corruption that I may have on my TouchPad.

I've seen several posting about the file corruption and would like to know the steps and links needed to get rid of any file corruption and would like to install (if possible) the following while using CM9:

twrp 2.3.3.0,
moboot 0.3.7/0.3.8 (I think I heard this mention). 

Though I know it may be some time before the nightly builds begin for CM10, I would like to take my time and be ready for CM10 when it does happen and not have any file corruption in CM9.

At this time, I do not want to install CM10, I just want to get rid of any file corruption and install the latest twrp and moboot, if CM9 supports them.

I have not used ACMEInstaller3, nor have I attempted to do a partition resizing while using CM9.

Someone did post the following information:

Using the latest CWM or TWRP, follow the steps 1/6 from JC at this link....

http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1054367

The above forum says:

To make sure that all the filesystems are "clean", I would suggest doing the following after it is installed:
1) go to 'backup and restore', select 'backup' (might take a little while)
NOTE: DO NOT CONTINUE WITH NEXT STEPS IF BACKUP FAILS FOR SOME REASON
2) go to main menu and select "mounts and storage"
3) select "format /cache"
4) select "format /data"
5) select "format /system"
6) go to main main, then select "backup and restore", then select "restore" and select the backup you just made.

My question is, will the above also resize the partition, as well as fix any file corruption in CM9? 

I hope that I am posting in the correct forum.

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Nope, this will only clean any corruption caused by older versions of CWM and TWRP.

The ACMEinstaller3 will resize the /system partition though...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

At what point do I run ACMEIntaller3.

What goes in the cminstall folder of TouchPad?

Or, do I run the ACMEInstaller3 command by itself, than run the restore?

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> At what point do I run ACMEIntaller3.
> 
> What goes in the cminstall folder of TouchPad?
> 
> ...


As long as you follow J.C. Sullins instructions, which are meant for using CWM6, though I understand you can do the same thing in TWRP, then the file system corruption is removed/fixed. You only need to run ACME3 to prepare the /system partition for installing CM10. Or you could try this guys method via WebOS:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/

You only need to put files in the cminstall folder if you plan to use ACME3 to install them. If you use GooManager and TWRP, you can download and install pretty much any file you will ever need. That's the best of keeping one's TouchPad up-to-date.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> As long as you follow J.C. Sullins instructions, which are meant for using CWM6, though I understand you can do the same thing in TWRP, then the file system corruption is removed/fixed. You only need to run ACME3 to prepare the /system partition for installing CM10.
> 
> You only need to put files in the cminstall folder if you plan to use ACME3 to install them. If you use GooManager and TWRP, you can download and install pretty much any file you will ever need. That's the best of keeping one's TouchPad up-to-date.
> 
> That's pretty much it.


Could please tell how to find the link to J. C. Sullins instructions? There are so much forum, I just want to get the right one.

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> Could please tell how to find the link to J. C. Sullins instructions? There are so much forum, I just want to get the right one.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments.


I was talking about the instructions you quoted and linked to in your OP.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

*I am so sorry to be a nusiance, I just finished going through the ACMEInstaller3 Forum and I'm confused on the order of things to be done to fix possible problems with CM9. I see there are memory problems and file corruption problems. This is my main goal to get completed. Could someone please provide the order, along with links thats needed to be done to fix the memory & file corruption problems for CM9? I just want to be sure that I am doing things in the correct order. At the same time, I would like to install the latest versions of moboot and twrp, if they are compatible with CM9.*

*Sorry to be a bother, I just want to do things in the right order without creating problems.*


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

*Would someone please let me know if I'm do the process correctly?*

* 1. Do a Nandroid Backup*

*2. Do a Titanium Backup (just to backup application & be in sync with Nandroid Backup)*​
*3. Run ACMEUninstaller *​* A. novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller*​
*4. Verify ACMEInstaller3 is in the C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc directory*​
*5. Copy following files to the TouchPad in Root cminstall directory*​* A. moboot_037-tenderloin.zip*
* B. update-cm-9-20120707-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip.zip*
* C. update-openrecovery-twrp-2.3.2.3-tenderloin.img*
* D. gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip*

*6. Install above using ACMEInstaller3*
* A. novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *​
*7. Copy following files to the TouchPad in Root ICS directory to be installed **after CM9 installation has completed (if the gapps doesn't install)*​* A. gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip*

*8. Restore Nadroid Backup*

*Since ACMEInstaller3 is taking care of the resizing the partition, at what point do I need to do the file corruption?*

*As it was pointed out:
Using the latest CWM or TWRP, follow the steps 1/6 from JC at this link....

http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1054367

The above forum says:

To make sure that all the filesystems are "clean", I would suggest doing the following after it is installed:
1) go to 'backup and restore', select 'backup' (might take a little while)
NOTE: DO NOT CONTINUE WITH NEXT STEPS IF BACKUP FAILS FOR SOME REASON
2) go to main menu and select "mounts and storage"
3) select "format /cache"
4) select "format /data"
5) select "format /system"
6) go to main main, then select "backup and restore", then select "restore" and select the backup you just made.*


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Doing steps 1/8 eliminates doing steps 1/6 because, you have started from scratch when running the ACMEUninstaller.

You've basically stated two guided methods of clearing the file corruption...

File corruption is only created when using an older version or CWM or TWRP to flash a Rom (Nightlies) which uses the "format /system" command in the update-script

Just make sure before you flash any more Roms you have flashed the latest recovery of choice to ensure the corruption doesn't occur.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nuttaone said:


> Doing steps 1/8 eliminates doing steps 1/6 because, you have started from scratch when running the ACMEUninstaller.
> 
> You've basically stated two guided methods of clearing the file corruption...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

*Hopefully I did it right, here's the process that I went through:*

*1. Do a Titanium Backup *
* (just to backup application & be in sync with Nandroid Backup)*
* a) Turn off Virus & Malware programs*
*







Run a full Titanium Backup*

*2. Do a Nandroid Backup (using twrp current version 2.3.3.0)*
* a) Run a Nandroid Backup via twrp*
*







Wipe Cache & Dalvik Cache*
* c) Move Nandroid Backup & Titanium Backup to PC *

*3. Verify following files are in the C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc directory*
* a) ACMEUninstaller*
*







ACMEInstaller3*

*4. Copy the following files to the TouchPad in Root cminstall directory*
* a) moboot_038-tenderloin.zip*
*







update-cm-9-20120707-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip.zip*
* c) update-openrecovery-twrp-2.3.3.0-tenderloin.img*
* d) gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip*

*5. Copy the following files to the TouchPad in Root ICS directory to be *
* installed after CM9 installation has completed (if the gapps doesn't install)*
* a) gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip*

*6. Run ACMEUninstaller*
* a) novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller*

*7. Install above using ACMEInstaller3*
* a) novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3*

*8. Restore Nandroid Backup (using twrp current version 2.3.3.0)*
* a) Run new Nandroid Backup to create a backup in twrp's new sub-directory*
*







Copy STEP #2 Nandroid Backup into twrp's new sub-directory*
* c) Run a Nandroid Restore using STEP #2 Nandroid Backup via twrp*
* d) Turn on Virus & Malware programs*


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

*a) Turn off Virus & Malware programs*

*No** need to do this. I never have and never will.*

*a) Run a Nandroid Backup via twrp*
*







Wipe Cache & Dalvik Cache*

*No need to wipe cache and Dalvik as your next step is uninstalling. The only time one needs to wipe both caches is after installing a nightly using TWRP or CWM.*

*4. Copy the following files to the TouchPad in Root cminstall directory*
*a) moboot_038-tenderloin.zip*
*







update-cm-9-20120707-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip.zip*
*c) update-openrecovery-twrp-2.3.3.0-tenderloin.img*
*d) gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip*

*I doubt the highlighted file got installed as it was not a zip file. ACME3 only installs zip files. TWRP should be installed by downloading GooManager from the Play Store and using it to install TWRP. Why did you install the July 7th nightly? *

*5. Copy the following files to the TouchPad in Root ICS directory to be *
*installed after CM9 installation has completed (if the gapps doesn't install)*

*The Gapps file will not have installed because you forgot to add "update" to the beginning of the file name in step 4.*


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> *a) Turn off Virus & Malware programs*
> 
> *No** need to do this. I never have and never will. *
> 
> ...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

The Play Store was installed when you restored your nandroid backup. The latest nightly is dated 20121230. It and all nightlies are full installs.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> The Play Store was installed when you restored your nandroid backup. The latest nightly is dated 20121230. It and all nightlies are full installs.


*Thanks so much for getting back to me. I've updated the information.*


----------

